# M and S Dine in for 2



## pinkyBear (4 Dec 2009)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering if this is available this week????
P


----------



## Celtwytch (4 Dec 2009)

It doesn't appear to be running this weekend, alas.


----------



## foxylady (11 Dec 2009)

Its on this weekend


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Dec 2009)

I heard It is an excuse for me to now buy a dress (an additional xmass pressie from mr.bear) for my xmass party...


----------

